# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Giao lưu cafe Cần Thơ tối thứ 3 ngày 19/07/2016

## dieukhaccto

Đã hẹn được bác CKD, nguyenhieukham, huynhbacan, romvang.
Bác nào ở Cần Thơ muốn giao lưu thì liên hệ nhá
Địa điểm dự kiến: Quán Cafe Thiên Nga (củ) ngay ngã tư Mậu Thân 
Mong được các anh em nhiệt tình tham gia.
Xin cảm ơn!

----------

huynhbacan, Mr.L

----------

